# rummynose help



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

I need help I have 5 rummynose in a community tank, one looks really thin and today I noticed he was attached to the filter I thought he was dead, went to scoop him out and he started to swim, moved him into quarantine, cycled tank, put him under the filter in a cup on its side and added some flakes, he seems to be eating them but every time I release him out the cup he just sinks and lays on his side at the bottom, obviously I have put him back into his cup under the filter, anything else I can do??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you get any pictures up? Are there any white or golden spots on him at all, is he bloated or skinny? Has he pooped in the cup yet? If so, what color is it.

How long have you had them and what size is this tank along with what tank mates do you have and what kind of filter(s), any other aeration? Actually, can you just fill out this form? Just copy and paste and put in your answers

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

nope no white spots nothing just looks skinny

Housing 
What size is your tank? 50L
What temperature is your tank? 75
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes


Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 35%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0 
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20ppm
pH: 7.2


Symptoms and Treatment
When did you start noticing the symptoms? today
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? 6 months


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What other tankmates? And what kinds of food do you feed?

50L is rather small for Rummynose, they like lots of space to swim so if they don't have the proper length they can get stressed and eventually die. They also really like groups of like 8-10 to be really happy so I think this is part of the problem, he's just stressed and that can lead to premature death as well.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

some guppies, a bottom feeder, and a clown loach(temp just to get rid of snails), they have all been fine for the past 6 months its just now 1 looks like he isnt eating, i have fed them a vast varierty inc dalphia, flakes, bloodworms


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I meant what brand are you feeding, sorry I didn't specify. Well I don't think there's much you can do other than just try to keep him comfortable until he does pass. It sounds like he's already given up if he's not trying to fight to swim. Sorry to say.

Try using aqadvisor.com to check the stocking on your tank, it helps to keep your fish healthy as well if it's properly stocked.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I see lots if issues with that stocking, I'm not trying to be rude but I don't think 50 liters is enough to support any if those fish except the guppies. If I were you I'd bring those fish to the pet store unless you want to keep the guppies. I think your tank is heavily overstocked and you should take the fish back. But anyways. I hope your rummynose starts to feel better. Maybe there's a buildup of ammonia and other harmful chemicals from the overstocking and a huge bioload for the filter to handle. Which explains why he is more comfortable in the QT tank as opposed to your regular tank


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

nope he is no better in the quarantine tank, my tank mayb overstocked but with the bio load it continues to cope, i do 2 sometimes 3 tests weekly with my api liquid test kit, all i want to know is how can i make him eat? or comfortable or should i just put him out of his pain


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

ok the shock must of killed him he is no longer with me


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What shock :shock: when putting fish into QT, you can use the water from the tank so it's not so stressful  I'm sorry about the little one though.

There are issues with stocking though and that's why I gave you that site, it's really super helpful and I use it all the time honestly. But if you have any stores that will take fish up for adoption, you won't get any money for them but at least you can keep the fish at home healthy still. What kind of bottom feeder do you have?


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Only a Cory, the clown loach will be going back into its main tank shortly I only added him to get rid of some snails, and the rest have all got along fine, I wouldn't say I was overstocked because there is enough room, I only have well now 3 rummynose and 3 guppies and 1 bottom feeder, and by shock I mean a smaller tank with no other fish and no gravel, it has the water from the other tank, its setup for when my guppy has babies she is pregnant at the mo, my local lfs is taking them though there not going back in my other tanks I'm fully stocked


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

cories are supposed to be in shoals though, sorry to be nitpicking this but they really do need to be in groups of at least 5 of more. So you could easily get more to make that one better, they need to be together not only for social reasons but their health too.

Rummynose just swims all day long so they need a nice long space and I honestly wouldn't put them in a tank under 30 inches long for that reason they need a nice big group and lots of space to swim. For them it's not so much about bio-load or anything, it's just the space since they swim lateral not vertical is all.

I'm not saying that you need to adhere to this advice but it might be best to do so if you want to keep your fish healthy is all. I won't talk anymore about stocking or anything unless you've got questions or something


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup don't get me wrong I don't mind taking advice but honestly when people talk about overstocking I give up, if you believed everything you read on any website you would be overstocked, I took my fish from a better place than what they were I my old lfs was shocking, they all seem happy in my tank compared to the size they were in, i think my little guy just got his food stolen, nothing more, they all seem happy, my tank is about 25inch in length its just shallow that's why i went for rummy nose a guppies, and if you think the way i treat is bad you should see my old lfs, or even better go on London underground during rush hour that's what you call over stocked lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sorry if I offended you. I didn't realize you only had one Cory and the clown loach was temp but I agree that the rummy nose should have more space and the Cory's should be in shoals. Again. I'm deeply sorry if I made you feel bad


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Na I don't feel bad I'm not worried I know these fish will be better where they are now than what my old lfs would recommend, that's why I took them, there cool fish, like my betta's the guppies I just felt sorry for, honestly if you had seen my old lfs you would understand, all my fish seem happy except for the clown loach wo misses his bigger tank I guess, but once all these snails are gone he can return, at present I'm currently In a battle with my current ifs who think its fine to keep betta in 1/2 a litre, I bought them all last time but got my tank equipment from elsewhere, now they have another 3 in tiny bowls and worst case I will again rescue them and give them a gallon, although I saw they sold one with the container for £20 that's what there gong rate is


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well yes and no, it depends on if you've got live plants, how much filtration, aeration and how much you do water changes but space isn't something you can just fix unless you get a bigger tank lol. 

As far as fish stores and their stocking, it's all temporary or most of the time it is not very permanent so it's not completely devastating to them. That's why it's different when it comes to store tanks and our tanks. But yes, you did give them more room and stuff.

If you do want to, you can bump up the cory numbers since you do have room. Just make sure they're the same kind though, the different kinds don't shoal with each other. And then get a few more Rummynose as well, that would probably help.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I might go get a couple more Cory there fun to watch but I need to get the clown loach to do its job first b4 I think about adding anything, and yes I have live plants, would never do plastic again since it tore my first betta up, not that there's a betta in this tank


----------

